# Coleslaw with a little bit of attitude.



## mdboatbum (Apr 28, 2014)

Coleslaw is usually the weak point in a good BBQ meal. Most folks just kinda nibble at it and most gets left on the plate. Or it gets slopped on top of a pulled pork sandwich and sorta lost in the shuffle. Well no more!! I happen to really like coleslaw, and it pains me to eat most of what I'm offered in restaurants.

Thus, I'm always tinkering and fiddling, trying to some up with something I like. This one's a bit different, but it still qualifies as coleslaw.

Amounts are approximated, as I was just tossing stuff in, but I think they're pretty close.

Greens:

10 oz. Raw Brussels sprouts, sliced 1/8" thick.

10oz. grated or thin sliced red cabbage

5oz. raw kale, sliced 1/8" thick. (I forgot to get kale at the store, so the slaw in the picture doesn't contain any.)

3oz shredded carrots for color if you want. (I didn't add any)

Dressing:

1 cup Duke's amyonnaise

2TB black olive Tapenade, or just sliced black olives. Use something decent, not the canned kind.

2TB spicy mustard. I used a German brown mustard, but Dijon or anything with a kick will do.

1TB plain old yellow mustard.

1TB dried onion flakes

1TB celery seed

1TB smoked paprika

1TB sugar

1TB cracked black pepper

Enough cider vinegar to thin it out to the consistency of coleslaw dressing.

Mix the dressing and pour over the greens. For best results let sit in the refrigerator overnight.

It has a nice peppery bite, and the raw greens give it a great crispness.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks tasty!


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Case! It's pretty hearty and tasty.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 28, 2014)

We like to make broccoli and cauliflower slaw to change up he pace.y wife likes adding pine nuts and dried cranberries to the slaw. I like capers!


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 28, 2014)

Ooh, I think capers would work really well too! Possibly better. And easier to find and probably less expensive. Basically I just wanted a little briney punch, and since we'd had tapenade with cocktails a few nights ago, I still had half a jar in the fridge. Still have half a jar of capers too, from the last batch of smoked Lox :)


----------



## hungrysmoking (Apr 28, 2014)

That looks good  MDboatbum,but have yall ever tried BBQ slaw on pulled pork? Its good and really big in NC.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks real tasty !  Thumbs Up


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 29, 2014)

HungrySmokinG said:


> That looks good  MDboatbum,but have yall ever tried BBQ slaw on pulled pork? Its good and really big in NC.


Never tried BBQ slaw. Got a recipe?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 29, 2014)

Outstanding. This is a salad that can stand on its own. 

Just went to my todo list. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 29, 2014)

Man that looks great.   Very nice


----------



## hungrysmoking (Apr 29, 2014)

This recipe is very simple,and the flavor is probably not for everybodys taste but I like it and its big in the Lexington,N,C.area.

  4 cups finely shredded cabbage

  1/3 cup apple cider vinegar

  1/3 cup ketchup

  2 tbs white sugar

  2 tsp crushed red pepper flakes or to taste

  2 dashes or so hot sauce

Jus shred your cabbage mix dressing ingredients together and mix thoroughly with cabbage,refridge for at least an hour.

 Sorry no pics yet.


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 29, 2014)

HungrySmokinG said:


> This recipe is very simple,and the flavor is probably not for everybodys taste but I like it and its big in the Lexington,N,C.area.
> 
> 4 cups finely shredded cabbage
> 
> ...


That sounds good!! I'll have to try it next time.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks to both you guys for the different twists on Slaw. I'm a Slaw lover and you're right, most of the stuff passed onto the public is crap...same with Tater Salad. Great pics by the way....outstanding detail....what camera you using??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 29, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Ooh, I think capers would work really well too! Possibly better. And easier to find and probably less expensive. Basically I just wanted a little briney punch, and since we'd had tapenade with cocktails a few nights ago, I still had half a jar in the fridge. Still have half a jar of capers too, from the last batch of smoked Lox :)


The capers really do add that extra special kick. One of our local markets has a good tapenade that we like to have on special occcasions, but man is it expensive! Course so is the cheese that we usually have with it!


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 29, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Thanks to both you guys for the different twists on Slaw. I'm a Slaw lover and you're right, most of the stuff passed onto the public is crap...same with Tater Salad. Great pics by the way....outstanding detail....what camera you using??


Thanks Chef! I agree, most 'tater salad is pretty awful stuff. One BBQ chain has one that is really good and really simple. Just boiled red potatoes, mayo, eggs and celery salt. I usually add celery and sliced scallions for a little texture too.

The camera, by the way, is an aging Canon Rebel XT with an el cheapo Canon 50mm f1.8 lens. It does the job until I can afford a new one. I've got close to 100k exposures on it but it keeps on going. It's funny, I look at my 55 year old Leica M3 and think it's made so much better than modern cameras, but it only has at most a few thousand exposures on it. In the film days, we shot a whole lot fewer pictures.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> The capers really do add that extra special kick. One of our local markets has a good tapenade that we like to have on special occcasions, but man is it expensive! Course so is the cheese that we usually have with it!


Trader Joe's is where I got the tapenade. I think it was $2.99 and it's some of the best I've ever had. Very mellow flavor and none of that harsh metallic taste you usually get with cheap store bought stuff. They also have amazing prices on Cheese. And don't get me started on their wine and beer prices!! I'm just glad it's a bit of a hike to get to the closest store that sells beer and wine, otherwise I'd be buying cases per week!


----------

